# First time Venison Summer Sausage w/Q-view



## oleolson (May 26, 2009)

A couple weeks ago I made some venison summer sausage.  I used a LEM Backwoods kit that made 10 lbs, 10 - 1 lb sticks.  4 were regular, 3 had cheese mixed in, and the other 3 had cheese and jalapeno mixed in.  The jalapeno/cheese sticks were awesome, good flavor and no heat.









Today I sliced off some and had some crackers and home made beer bread with it.  Good stuff!


----------



## isutroutbum (May 26, 2009)

Wow - some very nice looking sausages! Great color! I bet they are really tasty! Thanks for the q-view.

Best,
Trout


----------



## werdwolf (May 26, 2009)

Looks like it turned out perfect and tasty.  

First time


----------



## cowgirl (May 26, 2009)

Dang Ole!! Between your fishing pictures and your campfire pictures...now this! You're killin' me. lolol  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









   Great job!!


----------



## donnylove (May 26, 2009)

Do you have to use high temp cheese in summer sausage or can you just use regular block cheese from the grocery store?

Nice looking sausage!


----------



## morkdach (May 26, 2009)

i always use high temp and im waiting to see what Ole used cause them thar look tasty


----------



## oleolson (May 27, 2009)

Thanks for the comments everyone! 

I didn't use high temp cheese.  Instead I bought 2 8oz bags of Kraft Sharp Cheddar Crumbles, I found it at the grocery store along with the bags of shredded cheese.    I couldn't find high temp cheese so I decided to try the Crumbles and I gotta say they held up really good.

Cowgirl:  I should have more fishing pictures this weekend.  I'm going to drive up to Devils Lake after work today and do some shore fishing.  Then Saturday it's supposed to be around 80 degrees so I'm taking the boat on the river again.  Can't wait!


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (May 27, 2009)

Nice job Ole, they sure look good///


----------



## 9manfan (May 27, 2009)

That does look good, how long did it take to smoke them ???


----------



## mossymo (May 28, 2009)

OleOlson
Congrats !!! For a first time it looks perfect, you got it down and nailed it !!!


----------



## oleolson (May 28, 2009)

Thanks Mossy!

9manfan, I can't remember but it was between 6-8 hours in the smoker.  Once it hit a plateau, somewhere around 145, it seemed like it wasn't going to budge but eventually did and I pulled them at 160 and tossed them in ice water.


----------



## 9manfan (May 28, 2009)

Thanks for the info Ole,,,it does look good,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## cowgirl (May 28, 2009)

Good luck Ole.... Hope you catch your limit!


----------



## big game cook (Jun 2, 2009)

look very nice. i use the backwoods from l.e.m. as well. very good seasonings and kits.


----------



## jjrokkett (Jun 2, 2009)

Those sure look good!  Nice pic's - thanks for sharing.


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 2, 2009)

How did I miss this one those things look awesome nice job


----------



## DanMcG (Jun 3, 2009)

Those look real nice ole! I like the size of the cheese chunks, I'll have to look for the kraft crumbles. Thanks for the Q-view.


----------

